# IN MEMORY OF: Ted Lucaylucay (10/5/45-3/30/96)



## Stickgrappler (Mar 31, 2014)

Posted to my site yesterday and didn't have a chance to post here:

Yesterday marked the 18th anniversary of Guro Ted Lucaylucay's passing :-(

Posted the IKF obit.

http://www.stickgrappler.net/2014/03/in-memory-of-guro-theodore-ted.html

RIP Guro


----------



## arnisador (Mar 31, 2014)

.


----------



## Takai (Apr 1, 2014)

.


----------

